# Anyone else have the People Magazine App?



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I use the app to read the current issue of the magazine, but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to delete the issues as I read them. I don't want to keep storing them on my ipad. Anyone know how to do this? I'm sure I'm missing something, but I just don't see where to do it.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Same way you delete anything on the iPad...press and hold the issue until an "x" appears in the corner.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the answer...but not all of my stuff on the ipad deletes with just holding and clicking the x. I have some apps that actually have an "edit" and then you have to click on the "-" to delete them. That's what I was looking for here as well.


----------

